# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الأستاذ عباس العقاد، وانزعاجه من "علامة التعجب"!

## أشرف بن محمد

بقلم: أنيس منصور:
عندما نشرت الصحف أن الاستاذ العقاد يتقاضي‏200‏ جنيه عن حلقة أعددتها مع المرحومة أماني ناشد‏.‏ واتصل بي في اليوم التالي فسألني‏:‏ فيم الدهشة يا مولانا؟ هل كثير علي رجل كالعقاد قرأ خمسين الف كتاب ان يتقاضي هذا المبلغ؟ ان مطربة مفعوصة تتقاضي ما هو أكثر من ذلك‏!‏

اما سبب غضب العقاد فهو ان الزميل المرحوم نبيل عصمت نشر الخبر ووضع في نهاية الخبر علامة تعجب‏.‏ وحاولت اقناع الاستاذ العقاد ان علامة التعجب لا تدل علي الدهشة وانما هي عادة سيئة عند الصحفيين‏.‏ وقلت ان الزميل كمال الملاخ يضع علامة التعجب وراء الارقام‏..‏ ولم يفهم العقاد ذلك لأن كل شيء عنده له معني‏!‏

وعندما اعددت برنامجا مع طه حسين قال‏:‏ اتقاضي مثل العقاد‏.‏ وطلبت من د‏.‏ عبد القادر حاتم وزير الاعلام ان يدفع هذا المبلغ لطه حسين قبل تسجيل البرنامج‏.‏ فذهب مدير التليفزيون المرحوم حسن حلمي‏,‏ واعطي الفلوس للسيدة سوزي طه حسين‏..‏ واخطأ في العدد فقدم لها‏19‏ ورقة من فئة العشرة‏.‏ ثم اعادها فكانت عشرين‏.‏

فأخرج طه حسين الختم من جيبه‏.‏
وعندما ذهبت لتسجيل الحديث مع الشاعر الكبير عزيز أباظة اشترط الا يقل عن‏300‏ جنيه‏.‏ وأخذ المبلغ ووزعه علي العاملين في التليفزيون‏!‏

ويوم اتفقت مع توفيق الحكيم علي ان يكتب مقالا اسبوعيا لمجلة‏(‏ اكتوبر‏)‏ كان بمائة جنيه‏.‏ وكان المقال جاهزا في جيبه فوجدت معي ستين جنيها واخذت من الفنانة سميحة ايوب عشرين جنيها ومن شيخ الازهر عشرين جنيها اخري‏.‏ فقد كنا في حفلة رسمية‏.‏

وأخذت المقال‏!‏
ولما علم توفيق الحكيم ان لاعب كرة يتقاضي بجزمته مليون جنيه كسر قلمه‏.‏ وقال‏:‏ انتهي عصر القلم وبدأ عصر القدم‏.‏ ولم يعش توفيق الحكيم ليري ان كاتبة انجليزية ج‏.‏ل‏.‏ رولنج كسبت في عشر سنوات‏800‏ مليون جنيه من قصة واحدة في سبعة اجزاء‏!‏
http://www.elahram.com/9181/amod4.htm

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل




> هل كثير علي رجل كالعقاد قرأ خمسين ألف كتاب ان يتقاضي هذا المبلغ؟


لعل المقصود ( اطلع على خمسين ألف كتاب )، مع أن المتتبع لكلام العقاد يجد عنده نقصا كبيرا في العلوم الشرعية، فلا أدري في أي مجال كانت هذه الكتب ! 
.........
( لاحظ علامة التعجب - ابتسامة )

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أستاذي! - ابتسامة -
الأستاذ العقاد صاحب همّة عالية .. ونهم شديد في القراءة منذ الصغر .. واسع الاطلاع جدا .. متنوّع القراءة .. وهو في الوقت ذاته ليس كاتبا إسلاميا .. بل هو صاحب مشاركة .. 
ولعلي أقول فيه ما قاله الشيخ سفر الحوالي في العلامة القانوني السنهوري، من أنّ الأخير لو تفرّغ لعلوم الشريعة لنفع الله به نفعا عظيما .. فكذلك (وهو أولَى وأجدر) لو تفرغ الأستاذ الكبير العقاد في علوم الشريعة لرأينا عجبا وأي عجب! 
وانظر: "المجموعة الكاملة لمؤلفات العقاد": ج22 وج23 ص30-36 وج26 ص13-17 وص825-827 ..

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
العقاد علَم من أعلام القرن المنصرم، وعملاق من عمالقة الفكر والأدب. والذي يقرأ كلام العلامة محمود شاكر عنه، يستشعر ما كان يكنُّه له من الاحترام والتقدير.
وكان انفتاحه وتمكنه من بعض اللغات الأجنبية عاملا مساعدا على سعة الاطلاع. ولكن...
رقم 50000 رقم محيِّر؛ فإنه يعني أنّ الرجل قرأ ما معدَّله 3 كتب في كل يوم على مدى 50 عاماً!
صحيح أنه كان مولَعاً بالروايات الأجنبية، والسير الذاتية، والتراجم المفرَدة للمشاهير، وما إلى ذلك من "الكتب الخفيفة"...
ولكن، حتى هذه الكتب التي يقرأها الواحد منا للمتعة الأدبية البحتة، أو من باب الفضول، والتي لا تحتاج إلى تركيز أو إعمال فكر، تأخذ الوقت الذي تستحقه. ومن الصعب أن تقرأ ثلاثة كتب، الواحد تلو الآخر، في يوم واحد!
وكنت في زمن مضى من المولعين بالروايات والقصص الأجنبية، وكانت خطتي في القراءة أن أختار أعمال روائي واحد، ثم أقرأها قراءة متتالية متسلسلة.. ومع ذلك، لا أذكر أنني تمكنت من التهام ثلاث روايات أو مجموعات قصصية في يوم واحد...
وظني أن العقاد لمّا ذكر هذا الرقم، ذكره من باب الدلالة على كثرة الكتب التي اطلع عليها، ولم يقصد الرقم تعييناً.
وهناك أمر ثان لا ينبغي ألا نتغافل عنه، ألا وهو راوي الخبر: أنيس منصور.
وأنيس منصور معروف بتوخي الإثارة فيما يكتب، وبإضافة أشيء من خياله على ما يرويه، لشد انتباه القارئ وتحبيب ما يكتبه إليه. والمطَّلع على "في صالون العقاد، كانت لنا أيام" يلمس شيئا من تلك "الأشياء"... ومنشأ ذلك أن أنيس منصور بدأ في كتابته صحفيا، وظل أسلوب الصحفي يلاحق في معظم ما كتب. وأبرز ما يميز أسلوب الصحفي الذي يتوخى ترويج ما يكتب هو: الإثارة.
تصوّر مثلا أنه نقل عن العقاد أنه قال: "قرأت عدّة كتب" أو قال "أفنيتُ عمري في مطالعة الكتب". هل كان ذلك سيشد القارئ أو يثير فضوله؟
وأكبر قرينة على ما أومأت إليه هو ما رواه عن توفيق الحكيم وكيف وافق على نشر مقاله الأسبوعي في مجلة "أكتوبر".. فأنيس منصور يضيف إلى الخبر ثلاثة توابل من النوع الحاد، لمزيد من الإثارة: أولها تبخيل توفيق الحكيم، فهو لم يرض بالستين جنيها في انتظار الباقي، بل أصر على قبض المبلغ كاملا. وثانيها: أن أنيس منصور نفسه لا يملك المبلغ كاملا، بل لحرصه على أن يكتب توفيق الحكيم في المجلة "أراق ماء وجهه" واستدان من بعض الحاضرين. وثالثها: المفارقة الكامنة في الجمع بين ممثلة (سميحة أيوب) وشيخ الأزهر! وهذا لا يتأتى إلا لمن له خيال جد واسع...
وأنيس منصور لا يذكر اسم شيخ الأزهر. وهو يعلم أنه حتى لو سئلت الممثلة المذكورة عن الحادثة المذكورة لأكدتها وإن لم تقع، حتى لا تُتَّهَم بالبخل..
ثم تأمل توفيق الحكيم وهو يحضر حفلا رسميا، حاملا مقالا في جيبه!
والأمر نفسه ينطبق على ما رواه عن طه حسين الذي كان يحمل ختمه في جيبه!!
والإثارة التي يتوخاها أنيس منصور ليست إثارة مبتذلة، بل هي من الإثارة المحبَّبة، خاصة إذا علمنا أنها.. مجرّد إثارة!!
وهو أديب لطيف، وإن كان معظم ما كتبه حصيلة مطالعاته للكتب الأجنبية... والجيد الذي كتبه (من ناحية المقاربة والأسلوب) ينسفه أنه جاء ضمن "ثقافة الإنفتاح".. ولهذا أعتبر أجود ما كتب هو "في صالون العقاد.."، لأنه يترجم فيه سيرته الذاتية لا سيرة العقاد. ومع ذلك، ينبغي ألا يُقرأ على أنه شهادة تاريخية، فهو عمل أدبي فيه للخيال نصيب وافر...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قال العقاد في سيرته الذاتية:
(( لأنني -ولا أكتمك الحق- لا أقرأ قصة حيث يسعني أن أقرأ كتابا أو ديوان شعر، ولست أحسبها [أي القصص] من خيرة ثمار العقول )).

وقال أيضا:
(( هل تعرف أنني أفضل قراءة كتب فلسفة الدين، وكتب التاريخ الطبيعي، وتراجم العظماء، وكتب الشعر؟ ))

وقال أيضا:
(( ولا أظن أن هناك كتبا مكررة لأخرى، لأني أعتقد أن الفكرة الواحدة إذا تناولها ألف كتاب أصبحت ألف فكرة ولم تعد فكرة واحدة))

وقال أيضا:
(( ولكن أفضل ما يشار به -على الإجمال- هو ألا تكره نفسك على القراءة، ون تدع الكتاب في اللحظة التي تشعر فيها بالفتور والاستثقال))

----------


## الواحدي

> قال العقاد في سيرته الذاتية:
> (( لأنني -ولا أكتمك الحق- لا أقرأ قصة حيث يسعني أن أقرأ كتابا أو ديوان شعر، ولست أحسبها [أي القصص] من خيرة ثمار العقول )).


أحسن الله إليك، شيخنا أبا مالك، وجازاك عنّا خيراً، فقد أعدتني إلى كتاب لم أرجع إليه منذ فترة طويلة..
ولكن ماذا عن "حيث يسعني" هذه؟ أم لا يسعنا التوقف عندها؟
وهو في الكتاب نفسه، يقول: "ونحن نقرأ القصص التي تجود بها قرائح العباقرة من أمثال ديكنز، وتولستوي، ودستيفسكي، وبورجيه، وبروست، وبيراندلو، قنؤمن بتلك العبقريات التي لا تجارى في هذا المضمار..."
وكون القصص لا تحتل نصيبا من رفوفه لا يعني بالضرورة أنه لم يقرأ الكثير منها في مرحلة الشباب ("أنا" بدأ كتابته وهو يناهز الستين)، فالقصص عادة "تُستهلك" ثم لا يرجع مقتنيها إليها، اللهم إلا إذا كان روائيا أو ناقدا، ولهذا لا توضع في واجهة المكتبات الخاصة...
وفي كتابه "حياة قلم" يشير إلى أنه خلال ستة أشهر جمع مائتي كتاب من عيون كتب الأدب الغربي في جميع اللغات، مترجمة إلى اللغة الإنجليزية.. و"عيون الأدب" يستبعَد أن تكون كلها شعراً.
وفي الكتاب نفسه، يصف الروائي الإنكليزي "شارل ديكنز" بالعبقري، ويصرح أنه قرأ روايته الشهيرة "بين مدينتين"، بل استعار عنوانها لإحدى مقالاته..
والعقاد قال ما قال وهو في قمة نضجه الأدبي، وقد اقتنع حينئذ أن القصة قاصرة عن الشعر، لأسباب ذكرها.. وقد قال ذلك في "زمن الشعر"، ولأنه كان شاعراً...
وهو يلخص رأيه بقوله: إن خمسين صفحة من القصة لا تعطيك المحصول الذي يعطيه بيت كهذا البيت:
وتلقَّتَتْ عينِي فمُذْ بَعُدَتْ --- عنِّي الطلولُ تلفَّتَ القلبُ
(والذي أحفظه: "خَفِيَتْ" بدل "بَعُدَتْ")
وأخوك أيضا على مذهب العقاد في هذه المسألة، وليس على مذهب الشريف الرضي فيما سوى الشعر.
جزاك الله خيراً مرة أخرى على استدراكك، وعلى النقول القيمة التي أفدتنا بها.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم..
ألا يمكن حمل قوله ذلك على الاطِّلاع كما أشار أبومالك، إذ قراءة الكتاب لا يلزم منها ختمه من الجلد للجلد؟

----------


## الواحدي

> بارك الله فيكم..
> ألا يمكن حمل قوله ذلك على الاطِّلاع كما أشار أبومالك، إذ قراءة الكتاب لا يلزم منها ختمه من الجلد للجلد؟


 جازاك الله خيراً..
وعليه فلْيُحْمَل. وهو محمل حسن، وإنما تشعَّب الكلام...

----------


## رأفـــت المعيقلي

نريد من مشرفي المنتدى أن يأتو بنصوص أدبية لحبي بالشعر العربي



أخووووووووووووو  وكم:أبو تركي؛؛؛؛؛

----------


## رأفـــت المعيقلي

وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .....؛؛؛

مع تحيات/
أبو تركي

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

[وجهة نظر]

لا أستبعد أن يكون العقاد قرأ الرقم المذكور أو ما يقاربه .. 

(إنني لا أتمنى أن أصل إلى سن المائة كما يتمناه غيري، وإنما أتمنى أن تنتهي حياتي عندما تنتهي قدرتي على الكتابة والقراءة، ولو كان ذلك غدا). العقاد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> [وجهة نظر]
>  لا أستبعد أن يكون العقاد قرأ الرقم المذكور أو ما يقاربه ..


وفقك الله، لعلك توضح وجهة نظرك؛ لأن هذا مخالف لمجاري العادات؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

عادات مَن ؟
وهل "مجاري العادات" تتعارض مع الإمكان ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

عادات الناس جميعا، وهي المعروفة لنا بالتواتر، ولا ينكرها أحد من العقلاء.
ولو لم نعمل بهذه العادات لما أمكن أن نحكم على شيء مطلقا بصواب الحكم.
بل لما أمكن أن نعرف الصادق من الكاذب.
بل لما أمكن معرفة صدق النبي المرسل.
بل لما أمكن معرفة معجزة القرآن.
ويحكم على صدق الحكاية وعدم صدقها بالنظر إلى أحوال الناس المعاصرين لصاحبها، فإنه لا يعرف أن أحدا قرأ ربع هذا المقدار، ولو وجد من قرأ عشر هذا المقدار لكان حديثه أعجوبة يتناقلها الناس، كما حصل للشيخ علي الطنطاوي الذي ذكر أنه قرأ 3 ملايين صفحة (أي ما يوازي 7000 مجلد تقريبا).

فإذا جاءنا من يزعم أنه يقفز لعشرة أمتار في الهواء فإنه لا يصدق لأنه مخالف لمجاري العادات.
وإذا جاءنا من يزعم أن عمره 700 سنة وقد أخذ عن الحافظ ابن حجر مثلا مباشرة، فإنه لا يصدق لأنه مخالف لمجاري العادات.
وإذا جاءنا من يزعم أنه صنف عشرة آلاف كتاب فإنه لا يصدق لأنه مخالف لمجاري العادات.
وإذا جاءنا من يزعم أنه يحمل سيارة بإصبعه فإنه لا يصدق لأنه مخالف لمجاري العادات.
وهذا كله إذا كان الخبر لا يحتمل تأويلا، فأما إن أمكن حمله على محمل صحيح، فلا يجوز العدول عنه إلى ما يشبه المعجزات.

وقولك (هل مجري العادات تتعارض مع الإمكان) فماذا تقصد بالإمكان؟
إن كنت تقصد بالإمكان التجويز العقلي، فالجواب أنها لا تتعارض، كما لا يتعارض تجويزنا العقلي لأن يطير إنسان إلى السماء أو أن يغوص أياما في الماء بغير هواء، أو أن يعيش إنسان ألف عام، فكل هذا جائز عقلا، ومع هذا فهو مستحيل في مجاري العادات.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

انظر ترجمة الجاحظ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

في أي كتاب، وفقك الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولكي نعرف أن التجوز في مثل هذا واضح إليك ما كتب في جريدة المصري اليوم عن الكاتب الكبير (أنيس منصور):

((علمتُ أن قراءاتك رَبَتْ على 60 ألف كتاب! (بالتأكيد زاد هذا الرقم الآن، فقد قرأتُ هذه المعلومة في الثمانينيات الماضية)).

وأنا أعرف من أين أتى هذا الخلط! فقد سمعت بنفسي حوارا مع أنيس منصور سئل فيه عن (عدد الكتب التي تحتويها مكتبته!) فأجاب أن آخر إحصاء لها كان (ستين ألف كتاب)!

فخلط صاحب المقال بين (ما تحتويه مكتبته) وبين (ما قرأه من الكتب)!
وأغلب الظن أن هذا أيضا هو الواقع في موضوع العقاد.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وبالنسبة لأشهر قارئ في مصر، فهو ( محمد حسنين هيكل ) ، والكتب التي قرأها لا تجاوز 4000 .
هذا بحسب الشائع.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بارك الله فيك أستاذي الفاضل ونفع بك
دون الوقوف على حروف كل كلمة وعبارة ..
انظر "معجم الأدباء" 5/2101- وما بعدها
وأنا مقتنع أنه لا يبعد في مثل العقاد أن يكون قد قرأ الرقم المذكور أو ما يقاربه ..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://www.alalbany.net/misc003.php

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> دون الوقوف على حروف كل كلمة وعبارة ..


هذا يخالف مذهبك في الوقوف عند ظاهر العبارات ( ابتسامة )




> وأنا مقتنع أنه لا يبعد في مثل العقاد أن يكون قد قرأ الرقم المذكور أو ما يقاربه ..


لو كان له ( مثل ) لما استبعدته، ولكن المشكلة أن هذا لا يثبت عن أي إنسان في العالم.

وما أحلت عليه من ترجمة الجاحظ مشهور عنه، وليس فيه دلالة على المطلوب.

وأما إحالتك على موقع الشيخ الألباني، فقصة الورقة الضائعة أيضا معروفة عن الشيخ، وليس فيها دلالة على المطلوب.
والشيخ رحمه الله قضى حياته في التصنيف، ولم يتفرغ لجرد المطولات، وهذا معروف عنه.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

اسأل أي شخص ممن قرأ فقط ألف كتاب فما فوق عن إمكان مثل هذا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من الأقوال المأثورة عن العقاد قوله: قراءة كتاب واحد ثلاث مرات أفضل من ثلاثة كتب تقرأ كلا منها مرة واحدة.

فعلى هذا يكون العقاد قد قرأ مائة وخمسين ألف كتاب ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذه مسابقة للقراء:
من يأتيني بشخص واحد فقط قرأ عشرة آلاف كتاب كاملة فسأعطيه جائزة.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(... الربيع بن سليمان، قال: كان الشافعي يختم القرآن ستين ختمة. قلت: في صلاة رمضان؟ قال: نعم).
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...89&postcount=6

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

وبعض من سلف من العباد ختم القرآن واحدا وعشرين ألف مرة!
وبعض الصوفية كان يختم القرآن ثماني مرات في اليوم!

وغير هذا من الأعاجيب المروية معروف مشهور منقول.
ومع هذا لم يُنقل لنا عن واحد من الماضين أنه قرأ خمسين ألف كتاب، ولا حتى نصف هذا العدد.

فالفرق واضح.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

سبحان الله!
هب أنه لم يصلك النقل بما تريد .. كيف يصح لك أن تحكم بالعدم .. بل وعدم إمكانية حدوث ذلك .. وأنه خارج عن سنن الله .. أنا على قناعة بأن الجاحظ قرأ أكثر من الرقم الذي تريد أن تخرجه عن "مجاري العادات" كذا !
هل قراءة 3 كتب في اليوم خارج عن سنن الله وعن "مجاري العادات - كذا" ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

طيب، كيف نعرف أن ( شيئا ما ) خارج عن مجاري العادات إذن ؟
وحتى لو سلمنا جدلا أن هذا ممكن عقلا، فهو لم يثبت نقلا، وهذا كاف.
وأنا أعرف أنك على قناعة بذلك، ولكن السؤال عن الإثبات لا عن مجرد القناعة.

وانظر هنا تكرما:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143302

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأستاذ الكريم،
المبالغة كما تكون في الإقرار تكون كذلك في النفي ... 

فائدة
العقاد لم يتزوج

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

نستطيع أن نرقب بعض الطلبة ليلة الامتحان .. وكيف يجردون مئات الصفحات في ليلة واحدة!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا الفاضل أنا لا أنازعك في أنك تستطيع أن تقرأ ثلاثة كتب في يوم واحد!
وأخوك الضعيف يفعل هذا أحيانا
ولكن الكلام عن المواظبة على ذلك خمسين سنة !! فهذا لا يعرف عن بشر !

وحتى لو عرف عن بعض الناس ممن تفرغ لذلك طوال عمره وصبر على ذلك، فهذا غير ممكن مع العقاد:

- ألم يكن العقاد موظفا يقتطع من وقته للعمل؟
- ألم يكن يسافر هنا وهناك؟
- ألم يكن يمرض أو يكسل أو يشغل بأمر من أمور الدنيا؟
- ألم يكن يتفرغ في بعض الأحيان للتصنيف؟ وتصانيفه نحو المائة !
- ألم يسجن مدة؟
- ألم يكن له صالون يجتمع فيه برجل الفكر والأدب؟

فالأمر عندي واضح لا شك فيه، ولست أجبرك على أن تقتنع بقولي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

راجع كتاب ( صلاح الأمة في علو الهمة ) ، فقد حكى فيه الشيخ العفاني أعاجيب لا تكاد تصدق في بعض الأحيان .

ولكنه -مع هذا- ليس فيها شيء يشبه ذلك ولا يقاربه.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

لا بأس إن شاء الله .. الخلاف في هذه المسألة لا يفسد للود قضية ..
مع تقديري وحبي واحترامي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
إليكها، شيخنا أبا مالك:
ادّعى القاص فؤاد قنديل، في مقدمة سيرته الذاتية "المفتون"، أنه قرأ ما لا يقل عن عشرين ألف كتاب.
والجائزة يتولى تسليمها الأستاذ أشرف، لأنني نصرت مذهبه.
الإشكال في هذه المسألة أنه لا يمكن تمحيصها، لأنها تعتمد على شهادة الشخص الذي يدّعي أنه قرأ كذا كتابا.
لذا أقترح أن تضيف شرطا إلى المسابقة، وهو أن يكون من نُقِل عنه ذلك من المشهود لهم بالصدق.
والله ولي التوفيق..

----------


## الواحدي

وإليك أخرى، شيخنا أبا مالك:
جاء في "عيون الأنباء" لابن أبي أصيبعة، في ترجمة موفق الدين ابن المطران (ت 587هـ) ما يلي:
"وكانت لموفق الدين بن المطران همة عالية في تحصيل الكتب، حتى أنه مات وفي خزانته من الكتب الطبية وغيرها ما يناهز عشرة آلاف مجلد خارجاً عما استنسخه، وكانت له عناية بالغة في استنساخ الكتب وتحريرها.
(...)وكان كثير المطالعة للكتب لا يفتر من ذلك في أكثر أوقاته، وأكثر الكتب التي كانت عنده، توجد وقد صححها وأتقن تحريرها، وعليها خطه بذلك. وبلغ من كثرة اعتنائه بالكتب وغوايته فيها أنه جمع الكثير من الكتب الصغار والمقالات المتفرقة في الطب.
(...)وحدثني الحكيم عمران الإسرائيلي أنه لما حضر بيع كتب ابن المطران وجدهم وقد أخرجوا من هذه الأجزاء الصغار ألوفاً كثيرة أكثرها بخط ابن الجمالة."
ورأيي من رأيك في هذه المسألة؛ لكن أغرتني الجائزة! (ابتسامة)

----------


## فريد المرادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، 

وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المحاورة الممتعة ! 

وللفائدة فقد ذكر ابن الجوزي في " صيد الخاطر " أنه طالع عشرين ألف مجلد أو أكثر !!! ، وهو ما يزال طالبا !!! ،،،

لا أدري إن كنت أستحق الجائزة - يا أبا مالك - ، لكن المهم المشاركة  (ابتسامة) !!!!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
وإليك ثالثة، شيخنا أبا مالك؛ وسيسر لها أخونا الأستاذ أشرف:
جاء في "سير أعلام النبلاء"، في ترجمة إمام الحرمين:
" وقرأت (أي: السمعاني) بخط أبي جعفر (الهمذاني) أيضا: سمعت أبا المعالي يقول: قرأت خمسين ألفا في خمسين ألفا، ثم خليت أهل الاسلام بإسلامهم فيها وعلومهم الظاهرة، وركبت البحر الخضم، وغصت في الذي نهى أهل الاسلام؛ كل ذلك في طلب الحق. وكنت أهرب في سالف الدهر من التقليد، والآن فقد رجعت إلى كلمة الحق. عليكم بدين العجائز؛ فإن لم يدركني الحق بلطيف بره، فأموت على دين العجائز، ويختم عاقبة أمري عند الرحيل على كلمة الاخلاص: لا إله إلا الله، فالويل لابن الجويني " 
وفي "طبقات الشافعية الكبرى" شرح لقوله: "ثم خليت أهل الاسلام بإسلامهم فيها وعلومهم الظاهرة".
متَّعنا الله بأسماعنا وأبصارنا، وجعلهما الوارث منّا...

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك يا أخي الكريم

المنقول عن العقاد كما بأعلى أنه قرأ خمسين ألف كتاب، وقد اختلفنا في معنى هذا الكلام؛ هل المقصود أنه قرأها من الجلدة للجلدة، أو أن المقصود أنه اطلع عليها وقرأ فيها؟
وهذا ينطبق على من تفضلت بذكرهم أيضا، فليس في واحد منهم تحقيق لشروط المسابقة.
فالذي يقول إنه قرأ أكثر من عشرين ألف كتاب، ماذا يقصد؟ هل يقصد من الجلدة إلى الجلدة؟ أم المطالعة والقراءة فيها؟

وأنا أعرف شخصا يحفظ 12000 كتاب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وهو الأمريكي (كيم بيك) المصاب بمرض التوحد واكتشف الباحثون أن هذا المرض جعله يتمتع بقدرة خارقة على القراءة والحفظ، فهو يقرأ صفحتين في آن واحد!!! ويحفظ 98 مما يقرأ !!! ويقرأ كذلك بسرعة خارقة؛ الصفحة في ثانية واحدة!!
وبلغ عدد الكتب التي حفظها اثني عشر ألف كتاب !!

وغني عن البيان أن مثل هذه الحالات خارجة عن موضوعنا.

وأما ما نقل عن أبي المعالي الجويني فقد قرأته عنه وهو معروف، ولكني لم أقف حتى الآن على من فسر هذا الكلام، فماذا يقصد بـ(خمسين ألفا في خمسين ألفا) هل يمكن أن يرد في عقل عاقل أنه يقصد أن الكتب التي قرأها = 50000×50000 ؟!!!

وما المذكور عن ابن الجوزي فهو من أشهر ما نقل في هذا الباب، وغني عن البيان أيضا أنه يقصد الاطلاع؛ لأننا إن جوزنا تجويزا عقليا أن يقرأ هذا العدد لمن بلغ التسعين من العمر، فمن المحال أن نجوزه لمن كان طالبا!!

وأما المنقول عن موفق الدين ابن المطران، فليس فيه إشارة أنه قد قرأ كل هذه الكتب، فضلا عن أن يكون ختمها.

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
وهذه رابعة، شيخنا أبا مالك؛ لكنها منقوصة تقتضي التكميل:
جاء في "الدرر الكامنة"، في ترجمة سليمان الطوفي:
"قال الكمال جعفر: كان كثير المطالعة، أظنه طالع أكثر كتب خزائن قوص. قال: وكانت قوته في الحفظ أكثر منها في الفهم".
وإذا أراد أخونا الأستاذ أشرف أن يحالفه الصواب، ما عليه إلا أن يعثر على وثيقة تثبت عدد كتب "خزائن قوص" في عصر الطوفي... (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

> وأما المنقول عن موفق الدين ابن المطران، فليس فيه إشارة أنه قد قرأ كل هذه الكتب، فضلا عن أن يكون ختمها.


تأمل مشكورا، حفظك الله، قوله:
" وأكثر الكتب التي كانت عنده، توجد وقد صححها وأتقن تحريرها، وعليها خطه بذلك"
واذكر أنني على مذهبك. فهل يشفع لي ذلك في "التوحد" بالجائزة؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا الفاضل، لا نزاع بيننا في أنه ( طَالَعَ )!!
النزاع في أنه ( قرأ من الجلدة إلى الجلدة )!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

قولنا ( يناهز عشرة آلاف ) هل ينطبق على 9000 مثلا؟
طيب
قولنا (قرأ أكثر الكتب التي عنده)، هل ينطبق على أنه قرأ منها 60%؟ أو 70%؟

أجب عن هذين السؤالين تعرف أنه لم يجاوز 10000.

وهذا كله بافتراض صدق الرواية، ثم بافتراض دقة الراوي، ثم بافتراض إمكان حكم شخص على شخص بذلك أصلا!

----------


## الواحدي

لقد أضفتَ شرطا آخر، شيخنا الفاضل، وهو أن يكون منصوصاً على أنه "قرأها من الجلدة إلى الجلدة"!!
وهو شرط يكاد يكون تعجيزيا، كما تلاحظ...
لا أمل إذن في الجائزة... (ابتسامة يائسة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لقد أضفتَ شرطا آخر، شيخنا الفاضل، وهو أن يكون منصوصاً على أنه "قرأها من الجلدة إلى الجلدة"!!
> وهو شرط يكاد يكون تعجيزيا، كما تلاحظ...
> لا أمل إذن في الجائزة... (ابتسامة يائسة)


هذا الشرط مذكور ابتداء يا شيخنا الفاضل!!
تأمل كلامي جيدا:




> وهذه مسابقة للقراء:
> من يأتيني بشخص واحد فقط قرأ عشرة آلاف كتاب كاملة فسأعطيه جائزة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ويا سيدي لا تخف على الجائزة، اقرأ أنت ألف كتاب فقط وسأعطيك هذه الجائزة !

----------


## الواحدي

جزاك الله خيرا، شيخنا أبا مالك
عندما يقول أحدهم: "قرأتُ عشرين كتابا"، فالمتبادر إلى الذهن أنه قرأها كاملة؛ لا سيما إذا قال ذلك من باب المفاخرة.
وهنا سؤال، أطرحه للاستزادة من فوائدك:
ما هو الفرق بين المطالعة والقراءة؟
ولك مني خالص الشكر وأصدقه..

----------


## الواحدي

> ويا سيدي لا تخف على الجائزة، اقرأ أنت ألف كتاب فقط وسأعطيك هذه الجائزة !


شرط ألا أخضع للامتحان..
اعتبرني مثل العقاد، في عداد الأموات.. لا أُمتَحَن.
وإذا منحت لي الجائزة، قد أعود إلى الحياة..
ولك الشكر سلفا، فكلامك أثمن من أية جائزة..

----------


## الواحدي

وريثما يعود علينا شيخنا أبو مالك بفوائده –كما عوَّدنا، هذه نكت منثورات رأيت لها علاقة بموضوعنا، فارتأيت إضافتها:
* جاء في "طبقات الشافعية الكبرى":
_ وعن إمام الحرمين: ما تكلمتُ في علم الكلام كلمة حتى حفظت من كلام القاضي أبي بكر وحده اثني عشر ألف ورقة.
_ قلت (السبكي): انظر هذا الأمر العظيم، وهذه المجلدات الكثيرة التي حفظها من كلام شخص واحد! في علم واحد! فبقي كلام غيره والعلوم الأخر، التي له فيها اليد الباسطة والتصانيف المستكثرة، فقها وأصولا وغيرهما. وكأن مراده بالحفظ: فهم تلك واستحضارها، لكثرة المعاودة. وأمّا الدرس عليها كما يدرس الإنسان المختصرات، فأظن القوى تعجز عن ذلك.
_ ويحكى أنه قال يوما للغزالي: "يا فقيه!" فرأى في وجهه التغيُّر، كأنه استقل هذه اللفظة على نفسه. فقال له: "افتح هذا البيت". ففتح مكانا، وجده مملوءا بالكتب. فقال له: ما قيل لي "يا فقيه" حتى أتيت على هذه الكتب كلها". 

* وجاء في "خلاصة الأثر"، في ترجمة أبي بكر باعلوي الشلي (ت 1053هـ):
_ وكان كثير المطالعة للكتب، له جَلَدٌ عظيم على قراءتها؛ فربما استوعب المجلد الضخم في يوم أو ليلة!
_ ويقال إنه قرأ "الإحياء" في عشرة أيام؛ وهذا أمر عجيب بالنسبة إلى أهل هذا الزمن! وإن كان حكي عن بعض الحفاظ ما هو أعظم من هذا.
_ فقد قرأ مجد الدين الفيروزابادي صحيح مسلم في ثلاثة أيام!
_ وذكر القسطلاني أنه قرأ البخاري في خمسة مجالس وبعض مجلس!
_ وذكر الذهبي أن الحافظ أبا بكر الخطيب قرأ البخاري في ثلاثة مجالس. قال: وهذا شيء لا أعلم أحدا في زماننا يستطيعه. والذي في ترجمته أنه قرأه في خمسة أيام، وأظنه الصواب. (بل في تاريخ بغداد أنه قرأه على إسماعيل بن أحمد النيسابوري في ثلاثة مجالس؛ مجلسان متصلان، وثالث)
_ وذكر السخاوي أن شيخه الحافظ ابن حجر قرأ سنن ابن ماجه في أربعة مجالس؛ وصحيح مسلم في أربعة مجالس؛ وكتاب النسائي الكبير في عشرة مجالس، كل مجلس نحو أربع ساعات؛ ومجمع الطبراني الصغير في مجلس واحد، بين الظهر والعصر، وهذا أسرع ما وقع له.
_ وفي تاريخ الخطيب: أن اسماعيل ابن أحمد النيسابوري قرأ البخاري في ثلاثة مجالس؛ يبتدئ من المغرب ويقطع القراءة وقت الفجر، ومن الضحى إلى المغرب، والثالث من المغرب إلى الفجر.
 _ وحكى أن حافظ المغرب العبدوسي قرأ البخاري بلفظه أيام الاستسقاء في يوم واحد.

* وفي "خلاصة الأثر" أيضا، في ترجمة أبي الضياء الشبراملسي (ت 1087 هـ):
_ وكان كثير المطالعة. وإذا تركها أياماً، تأتيه الحمَّى !!
وهذا في حد ذاته غريب! والأغرب منه أنّ الشبراملسي كان كفيفاً، كُفَّ بصره وهو ابن ثلاث سنين!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> جزاك الله خيرا، شيخنا أبا مالك
> عندما يقول أحدهم: "قرأتُ عشرين كتابا"، فالمتبادر إلى الذهن أنه قرأها كاملة؛ لا سيما إذا قال ذلك من باب المفاخرة.
> وهنا سؤال، أطرحه للاستزادة من فوائدك:
> ما هو الفرق بين المطالعة والقراءة؟
> ولك مني خالص الشكر وأصدقه..


وجزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

نعم هذا هو المتبادر إلى الذهن، ولكن هذا المتبادر يذهب أدراج الرياح إذا كان العدد المذكور لا يمكن بشرًا أن يقرأه، ولا تقل لي: وما يدريك أنه لا يمكن؛ لأن دليل عدم الإمكان هو عدم الوقوع؛ إذ الإمكان المقصود هنا هو الإمكان الفعلي لا مجرد التجويز العقلي.
فإذا كان هناك شيء لم يثبت لبشر مطلقا، فكيف نحمل كلام المتكلم عليه؟

وأما المفاخرة فهي حاصلة بالمطالعة أيضا، فإنه من النادر جدا أن تجد شخصا قد طالع عشرين ألف كتاب، بل إنك تجد كثيرا من العلماء لا يستطيعون أن يذكروا (فقط مجرد ذكر) أسماء ألفي كتاب!

وأما الفرق بين المطالعة والقراءة فالمطالعة لا يشترط فيها أن تأتي على الكتاب حرفا حرفا، ومن المهم جدا لطالب العلم أن يكتسب هذه المهارة لأن هناك الكثيرَ من الكتب التي يحتاج إلى مطالعتها ومعرفة ما فيها إجمالا، ولو توقف عند كل حرف حرف فيها لفاته ما هو أهم من ذلك.
فقدم الأهم إن العلم جم ............. والعمر طيف زار أو ضيف ألم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وريثما يعود علينا شيخنا أبو مالك بفوائده –كما عوَّدنا، هذه نكت منثورات رأيت لها علاقة بموضوعنا، فارتأيت إضافتها:


جزيت خيرا على هذه الفوائد يا شيخنا الفاضل

وهناك ما هو أغرب منها؛ فقد حكي عن بعض العلماء أنه قرأ صحيح البخاري فقط سبعمائة مرة!
وقصة الحافظ ابن حجر لما قرأ مائة مجلد في شهر واحد مشهورة.
وقصته كذلك لما قرأ المعجم الصغير للطبراني بين الظهر والعصر معروفة.
وكان أبو بكر بن الأنباري يراجع من محفوظاته أكثر من ألف ورقة في اليوم!
ومات بسبب ذلك، والله المستعان!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أحسن الله إليك، شيخنا الفاضل، وزادك من فضله.
وكلامك يؤكد أن ما قاله العقاد، أو ما نسبه إليه أنيس منصور، إنما كان من باب التدليل على كثرة مطالعاته. والأمر نفسه ينطبق على كلام إمام الحرمين.. وكنت منذ فترة بصدد مراجعة إحدى الترجمات لمواقف الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري –رحمه الله. وفي الموقف الرابع عشر، يورد الأمير كلام الجويني للتدليل على قصور منهج المتكلمين. واستوقفني أن المترجم ترجم كلامه بالعبارة التالية: "لقد قرأت خمسين مرة خمسين ألف كتاب"! وهذا المعنى لم يورده الأمير. فبحثت في مظان العثور على تفسير لكلمة الجويني، لكنني لم أخرج بطائل. وظني أن مراد إمام الحرمين كان أيضا التدليل على كثرة ما قرأ، لا غير...
ولا أكتمك أنني البارحة عدت إلى بعض المصادر، بهاجس العثور على فروق بين القراءة والمطالعة. ولفتت انتباهي هذه الجملة في "القاموس المحيط": "والطُّلَعاء، كالفُقَهاء: القَيْءُ"! فأحزنني أن يقرن الفقهاء بالقيء.. وكان بإمكان الفيروزابادي أن يورد وزانا آخر أكثر ملاءمة، كالصُّعَداء أو الغُلواء. أم كان بينه وبين الفقهاء حساب قديم أراد تصفيته في قاموسه؟ (ابتسامة)
وسؤالي هو: هل للفيروزابادي معيار خفي في هذا الباب؟
وأراك، شيخنا الفاضل، لم تعلق على هذه الفقرة:





> ادّعى القاص فؤاد قنديل، في مقدمة سيرته الذاتية "المفتون"، أنه قرأ ما لا يقل عن عشرين ألف كتاب.


ألم تقرأها؟ أم لم تطالعها؟ أم هو تجاهُل العارف؟ أم "تجاوزتها" نظرا "للجائزة"؟ (ابتسامة)
بارك الله فيك، وجعل التوفيق حليفك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بل علقت عليها يا شيخنا الفاضل!!
راجع المشاركة 42، والمشاركة 45

وأما ما علقت به على كلام الفيروزأبادي فهو في غير محله، قال تعالى: {من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى الشيطان سول لهم}
ولا يخفى عليك أن ما مثلتَ به من الغلواء والصعداء ليس في شهرة الفقهاء، نعم كان يمكنه أن يقول: الفقراء مثلا
ولكن أخشى أن يأتي شخص آخر من جمعية الرفق بالفقراء فيعترض عليه (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

( إضاءة )

لو فرضنا مجرد فرض أن فلانا من الناس قرأ خمسين ألف كتاب، فكم عدد الكتب التي لم يقرأها؟
ألوف مؤلفة من الكتب، بل ألوف الملايين من الكتب.
فبعد هذا تغتر وتظن أنك أحطت بالعلم يا مسكين؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لكي نعرف الفرق بين القراءة والمطالعة نتدبر استعمالها في كلام العلماء:

يقول ابن خالويه: فطالعت كتب اللغة ثلاثة أيام على أن أجد لها ثالثا فما استطعت
ويقول السيوطي في البغية: إنه طالع أكثر من 300 مجلد لجمع التراجم.
وذكر ابن حجر في تبصير المنتبه الكتب التي طالعها لاستخراج هذا الكتاب.
ويقول أحد العلماء: طالعت كتاب فلان فما رأيت له رواية عن مالك.

فالذي يظهر لي -والله أعلم- أن المطالعة تكون بقصد البحث عن شيء معين، أو بقصد استخراج الفوائد، وتعليق الفرائد، أو نحو ذلك.
والقراءة قد تطلق على ذلك أيضا؛ فهي أعم من المطالعة.

----------


## الواحدي

(  لمعة )
(وليعذرنا شيخنا على السطو...)
ساشا غيتري، أحد ظرفاء الأدباء الفرنسيين، قال ما ترجمَتُه:
"عندما أستحضر ما قرأتُه من كتب، أنتفخ خيلاء. لكن سرعان ما أشعر بالقزم، عندما أتذكر ما لم أقرأه".

( تذييل )
كان بإمكان الفيروزابادي تذكُّر "السفهاء"، فهم أكثر عددا من الفقهاء!
عصمنا الله من السفه في القول والعمل..

----------


## الواحدي

( التفاتة )

من أنفس ما قرأته لمارون عبود (وكنيته: أبو محمود!)، قوله:
"الشعراء: في كل واد يهيمون... والعقاد، هامَ في كل واد؛ لكنه ليس بشاعر!"

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*أول شئ لا مدخل لذكر السلف كالجاحظ(سلف سبقا وقدما) واابن الجوزي وغيرهم هاهنا لاختلاف وحدة الكتاب والمجلد عن زماننا وعلى ما أذكر فالمجلد عندهم لا يكاد يعادل مائة صفحة من صفحاتنا..

والذي أراه صواب ماذكره أبو مالك عن بعد ذلك ودليله في ذلك ظني صالح للاحتجاج وليس قطعيا(ابتسامة)

وتوجيه المنقول أن إما أن يحمل على المبالغة والتزيد وهذا شئ غير بعيد عن سيرة المذكورين فلم يكن العقاد ولياً..

والثاني أن يحمل على التصفح وصغر حجم الكتب بحيث يساوي بعضها (خاصة المترجمات في هذا الزمان) كتيبات زماننا ...*

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

كأنّ الأخ الفاضل لم يطلع على ترجمة الجاحظ، وفيها: (لم يقع بيده كتاب قط إلا استوفى قراءته = كائنا ما كان). (كائنا ما كان) .. ولو اطلعتَ على ترجمته وهذا الظن بك .. فبأي وجه كتبت ما كتبت .. وحدّ الكتاب من ورقة إلى ما شاء الله ..أما (المجلد) - وأنا هنا لست المعنيّ ولكن لا بأس - فأرى أنه لا بأس بالاستشهاد بقول ابن الجوزي وغيره في هذا الباب؛ وذلك لأن حد (المجلّد) ليس متفقا عليه، فقد يكون (10) ورقات وقد يكون (200) ورقة ... إلخ .. وهذا نوقش قديما في (ملتقى أهل الحديث) ..وظاهر عبارة ابن الجوزي أنه قرأ (20000) مجلد وهو لا يزال في مرحلة الطلب .. انظر ماذا يقول: (ولو قلت أني طالعت عشرين ألف مجلد، كان أكثر، وأنا بعد في الطلب، فاستفدت بالنظر فيها: من ملاحظة سِيَر القوم، وقدر هممهم، وحفظهم، وعباداتهم، وغرائب علومهم - ما لا يعرفه مَن لم يطالع).لا تقس همتك على همة الأفذاذ .. فتنكر الممكن!وقد يقول قائل: ما الغرض من إيراد رواية الربيع، عن الشافعي أنه كان يختم (60) ختمة في صلاة رمضان ..أقول: أردت ملاحظة عنصر الزمن .. وأنّ كثير من الأحداث لا يقاس عليها .. وإنما هي بركات من الله تعالى .. ولا ممسك لفضله ..أخي الكريم أبا فهر!أعجبني جدا في حديثك المرونة التي رأيتها منك .. وذلك بإعمالك الاحتمالات .. وهي احتمالات حسنة في جملتها .. فأما الاحتمال الأول فأنا لا أنكر أن يكون المقصود المبالغة .. ولذلك قلت في أكثر من موضع (الرقم المذكور أو ما يقاربه) .. إن لم يكن الرقم (50000) فليكن 40000 مثلا .. ولكني أنكر بشدة أن يكون قراءة (50000) عنوان في نهاية حياة عالِم بصفات خاصّة .. خارح عن سنن الله .. هذا أنكره ولا أرضاه أبدا .. مهما كتب الناس وكتبوا ثم كتبوا وكتبوا ..وبالنسبة للاحتمال الثاني فهو عندي من البدهيّات؛ ولذلك لم أشر إليه؛ وذلك لأن مسمّى الكتاب يدخل فيه الكتب الكبيرة وصغيرة الحجم = العلمية (علم بحت) والأدبية (قصص وروايات ودواوين ..) .. إلخ .. فكل هذا يدخل في مسمّى (الكتاب) .. ويدخل في الرقم المذكورالجويني (50000) مضروب في (50000)أحمل عبارته على (50000) كتاب في (50000) جلسة، وذلك بأن يكون له ثلاث جلسات في اليوم والليلة .. وهذا محل بحثولكن أنقل لكم عبارة محقق "نهاية المطلب" في مقدمة تحقيقه ص40:(وقد قال عن نفسه: (قرأت خمسين ألفا في خمسين ألفا) 50000، فهل يقصد الضرب؟! 50000 في 50000 = 2500000000 هذا مستحيل، أو يقصد العطف؟ أي 50000 زائد 50000 = 100000 أظن هذا هو المقصود والمعقول (= أظن هذا هو المقصود والمعقول - كذا قال المحقق ..)، ولا أحسبه يقصد العدد (100000) حقيقة، إنما المقصود كثرة ما قرأ وحصّل من العلوم العقليّة والنقلية.انتهى.إذا من كلام المحقق 100000 يدخل تحت حد الممكن والمعقول .. فمن باب أولى 50000 أن يدخل تحت الممكن والمعقول .. خاصة مع الأفذاذ والجهابذةلا تقس همتك على همة الأفذاذ .. فتنكر الممكن!(وكان أبو بكر بن الأنباري يراجع من محفوظاته أكثر من ألف ورقة في اليوم!)يا سبحان الله! ألف ورقة في اليوم .. يعني متوسط 5 كتب في اليوموأذكّر بقوله سبحانه وتعالى: (ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا الفاضل، هل ترى أن هذا الرقم ( 50000 ) هو غاية الإمكان في القراءة؟ أو أن هناك غاية أخرى؟

يعني مثلا لو جاءنا من يزعم أنه قرأ مائة ألف كتاب، فهل تصدقه؟
ولو جاءنا من يزعم أنه قرأ مائتي ألف كتاب، فهل تصدقه؟
ولو جاءنا من يزعم أنه قرأ أربعمائة ألف كتاب، فهل تصدقه؟
وهكذا يمكنك الزيادة حتى تصل إلى عدد من الكتب توافق وتسلم أنه من المحال قراءته.

فإذا وصلت إلى هذا الرقم فأخبرني على أي أساس بنيت أن هذا العدد دون غيره هو المحال؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أستاذي المبجّل!
هل تظن أنني من أهل الغفلة ومن الأغرار ..
كل مسألة عندي، هي قضيّة بذاتها = أنظر في جزئيّاتها .. وأقوم بتحليل أفرادها .. وهكذا حتى تحصل لي قناعة أطمئن وأركن إليها .. وأرجو أن ترضَى عن هذا الجواب العام، والذي يشتمل على إجابة سؤالك!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا أظن ذلك ولم يخطر على بالي!
ومع أن كل قضية يجب النظر في جزئياتها، إلا أنه لا بد من النظر أيضا في الكليات المستقراة من الجزئيات، وإلا فكيف تحكم على الجزئيات أصلا؟
أنا أسألك سؤالا عاما، لا علاقة له بالعقاد وغيره، لأني فهمت من كلامك أنه لا قيمة لقولنا (مجاري العادات).
وسؤالي واضح وأظنك فهمت المقصود منه، والغاية التي أرمي إليها.

وبالنسبة للجويني فقد مات في التاسعة والخمسين من عمره، ولم أقف على من صرح بالتمييز في قوله (خمسين ألفا في خمسين ألفا) فلماذا فهمت أن التمييز هو (الكتاب)؟ لعله يقصد الورقة، وكذلك محقق الكتاب لم يقل إن مميز مائة ألف هو الكتاب.

ولو كان المقصود أنه قرأ مائة ألف كتاب وهو أصلا لم يكمل الستين من عمره سنجد أنفسنا مضطرين إلى القول بأنه قرأ ستة كتب يوميا من غير انقطاع ليوم واحد وإلا كان مضطرا أن يقرأ في اليوم التالي اثني عشر كتابا!

وأما ابن الأنباري فقد أخبرتك أنه قد مات بسبب ذلك!! ومعلوم أن المراجعة تختلف عن القراءة ابتداء؛ لأن الإنسان يقرأ ما يحفظه، ولذلك كثرت أخبار السلف في سرعة قراءة القرآن دون غيره.

وكذلك ابن الجوزي يقول: طالعت، ولم يقل: قرأت من الجلدة إلى الجلدة، ولا ينبغي حمل كلام المتكلم على ما فيه بعد فضلا عن شيء لا يعرف لأحد من بني آدم، يعني ابن الجوزي في أوائل الطلب (لاحظ في أوائل الطلب يعني غايته أن يكون له في الطلب عشر سنين مثلا؟!) يقرأ عشرين ألف كتاب، أي ستة كتب في اليوم؟! مع أنه كان في الطلب أي أنه يسمع الشيوخ ويكتب عنهم ويحفظ الأسانيد وغير ذلك من شأن من هو في الطلب.

وأنا لا أقيس همتي على همة أحد، وإنما أتكلم عن شيء لم يثبت قط لأحد من الناس كائنا من كان.

أريدك فقط أن تخبرني بالرقم الذي يستحيل أن يقرأه أحد، ثم تخبرني لماذا اخترت هذا الرقم دون غيره؟
إن لم يكن الدليل على ذلك هو مجاري العادات فلا أعرف دليلا.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أشرف..

أمر آخر من تأمله لعله يهديه:

وهو أن الكتاب العربي المطبوع إلى زمن وفاة العقاد لا يكاد يبلغ 5000 كتاب وحتى لو أضفنا مثليها من المترجمات (وهذا غير واقع) فلن نبلغ العدد المذكور..ويمكن لمن راجع معجم سركيس ومعجم المطبوعات العربية أن يتأكد استحالة وجود أكثر من 5000 آلاف كتاب عربي مطبوع زمن العقاد

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

ربمايصح العدد بالنظر الى عدد مجلدات كل كتاب

----------


## الواحدي

(لفت نظر..)

جاء في جريدة "الشرق الأوسط" (21/فبراير/2008)، في مقال لأنيس منصور بعنوان: "ثلاثتهم عاشوا وماتوا في عذاب":
"وبين العقاد وأبو حيان (كذا) وابن حزم حوالي الألف سنة، وكأنهم جميعا يعيشون في زمن واحد، فنصيبهم جميعا من التكريم قليل، ولذلك لم يكن التفكير في الانتحار بعيدا عنهم".. 

بدون تعليق...

----------


## الواحدي

> ولكي نعرف أن التجوز في مثل هذا واضح إليك ما كتب في جريدة المصري اليوم عن الكاتب الكبير (أنيس منصور):
> 
> ((علمتُ أن قراءاتك رَبَتْ على 60 ألف كتاب! (بالتأكيد زاد هذا الرقم الآن، فقد قرأتُ هذه المعلومة في الثمانينيات الماضية)).
> 
> وأنا أعرف من أين أتى هذا الخلط! فقد سمعت بنفسي حوارا مع أنيس منصور سئل فيه عن (عدد الكتب التي تحتويها مكتبته!) فأجاب أن آخر إحصاء لها كان (ستين ألف كتاب)!
> 
> فخلط صاحب المقال بين (ما تحتويه مكتبته) وبين (ما قرأه من الكتب)!
> وأغلب الظن أن هذا أيضا هو الواقع في موضوع العقاد.


ويسند قولك هذا المقطع من مقال لأنيس منصور، بعنوان "بل نخلع الأحذية احتراما للعلم":
"وعندما نذهب إلى بيت العقاد كنا نتحايل حتى نرى مكتبته، وكنا نختلف هل بها مائة ألف كتاب أو خمسون ألفاً.. ولما توفي العقاد لم يكن بها إلا ألفان.. فقد باعها العقاد في ظروف مادية صعبة!"

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ذكرني ما تفضَّلتم به برجلٍ عامِّيٍّ دخل مكتبتي -التي أخفيها عنهم الآن- فلمَّا رأى كتبًا كثيرةً في نظره رفع يديه مشيرًا إلى الكتب، وقال: هل قرأت كلَّ هذا؟
فقلت: لا لم أقرأ؟!
فقال: إذن هل تريد قراءتها كلَّها؟
فألقيت عليه محاضرةً في طريقة التعامل مع الكتب، وأنَّ من الكتب ما لا يستغني المرء من تصفُّحه ومراجعته كل يومٍ أوأيامٍ تقريبًا، ومن الكتب ما لا يُحتاج إليه في السنة إلَّا مرة، ومنها ما لا يُحتاج إليها في الشهر إلَّا مرة، وبعضها لا يحتاج إليها في العمر إلَّا مرَّةً!
وبعضها لا يُحتاج إليها أبدًا وإنَّما أكلت فيها مقلبًا قديمًا لأنِّي كنت لا أحسن الانتقاء في زمنٍ ما!
فهزَّ الرجل رأسه وغالب ظنِّي أنَّه لم يفهم مرادي ؟! 
ورأى أحد هؤلاء مرَّةً فتح الباري في ثلاثة عشر مجلدًا مصفوفًا بالمكتبة، فقال: يكفيك مجلد واحد! فماذا تفعل في باقي المجلَّدات؟ وزِّعها خلِّ الناس تنتفع بها!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أشرف.. 
> أمر آخر من تأمله لعله يهديه: 
> 
> وهو أن الكتاب العربي المطبوع إلى زمن وفاة العقاد لا يكاد يبلغ 5000 كتاب وحتى لو أضفنا مثليها من المترجمات (وهذا غير واقع) فلن نبلغ العدد المذكور..ويمكن لمن راجع معجم سركيس ومعجم المطبوعات العربية أن يتأكد استحالة وجود أكثر من 5000 آلاف كتاب عربي مطبوع زمن العقاد


(استحالة وجود ... ) إلخ .. كذا

أخي الكريم
أحمد تيمور باشا توفي سنة 1930م
مكتبته (وحده، وقد ضُمّت إلى دار الكتب بعد وفاته) تبلغ نحو: 19527 مجلدا .. القسم المخطوط منها: 8673 
http://www.darelkotob.gov.eg/DarElkotob1-7.aspx
http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Arts&Cultur...0000000001.htm

تقول: (معجم المطبوعات العربية ومعجم سركيس)
أقول: وهل الأول غير الثاني؟!
على كل حال؛
سركيس (ت: 1932م) وقد أرّخ لحركة الكتب إلى عام 1919م بحسب مقدمة كتابه

ومن كتاب "قائمة بأوائل المطبوعات العربية المحفوظة بدار الكتب المصرية حتى سنة 1862م" نجد عدد بطاقات هذه الكتب (851) بطاقة .. هذا حتى سنة 1862م

العقاد ت1964م

تقول: (... المترجمات .. ) إلخ
أقول: الرجل كان يتقن الإنكليزية .. فكان يقرأ بلسان القوم مباشرة ..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أشكر الأساتذة الفضلاء الذين أثروا الموضوع، بالنقاش، أو بالحضور، بأسمائهم:
أبو مالك العوضي
الواحدي
أبو فِهْر السّلفي
عدنان البخاري
رأفت المعيقلي
فريد المرادي
أبو أنس المكي،
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ملاحظة على هامش الموضوع : قول ابن الجوزي "وأنا بعد في الطلب" يحتمل أنه مازال في الطلب ولم ينته منه فهو كقول أحمد مع المحبرة إلى المقبرة وقوله نحن إلى الساعة نتعلم
يعني أن من قرأ أو طالع العدد المذكور لم يكتف بعد من طلب العلم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> (استحالة وجود ... ) إلخ .. كذا
> 
> أخي الكريم
> أحمد تيمور باشا توفي سنة 1930م
> مكتبته (وحده، وقد ضُمّت إلى دار الكتب بعد وفاته) تبلغ نحو: 19527 مجلدا .. القسم المخطوط منها: 8673 
> http://www.darelkotob.gov.eg/DarElkotob1-7.aspx
> http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Arts&Cultur...0000000001.htm
> 
> تقول: (معجم المطبوعات العربية ومعجم سركيس)
> ...


معجم المطبوعات نشر معهد المخطوطات وهو غير معجم السركيس واسمه : الشامل.

ما ذكرته من عدد مجلدات مكتبة تيمور لا ينافي ما ذكرنا ومن راجع فهرسها يعلم أنها لا تزيد على ألفين إلى ثلاثة آلاف كتاب وفيها من الكتب التركية وغير العربية حوالي 500 كتاب..

وما زلت على ما ذكرت وما ذكرته يعضده ولا ينقل عنه فلم يتعد المطبوع في مصر عربيا ومترجما ..كتبا ودوريات..عشرة آلاف كتاب ..فمن أين أتى العقاد بتلك الخمسين ألف..

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

بارك الله في الجميع،
وهذه مشاركة لمتابعة همم العلماء والأدباء في قراءة الكتب.

----------


## الإسحاقي

> لفت نظر..)
> 
> جاء في جريدة "الشرق الأوسط" (21/فبراير/2008)، في مقال لأنيس منصور بعنوان: "ثلاثتهم عاشوا وماتوا في عذاب":
> "وبين العقاد وأبو حيان (كذا) وابن حزم حوالي الألف سنة، وكأنهم جميعا يعيشون في زمن واحد، فنصيبهم جميعا من التكريم قليل، ولذلك لم يكن التفكير في الانتحار بعيدا عنهم"..


سبحان !
أستاذي الواحدي ألا ترى أن هذا الشيء عجيب ؟ أي ذكره لابن حزم خاصةً أني رأيت برنامجا عن حياة ابن حزم طبعا برنامجٌ غربي ، ممثلوه غربيون ، وكذا الذين يعلقون على اللقطات (أي من حياتهم ) -بغض النظر عن التمثيل  و إلخ - الحاصل أنهم ذكروا شيئا فظيعا و منها انه أراد الانتحار ...

هل من تعليل أو تعليق؟

أشكرك.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الأحباب أجمع .. 
مباركٌ عليكم العيد أولاً .
في مجلسنا هذا ، أحد الإخوة يقول أنه قرأ 10 آلاف كتاب !



> أنا طبيب غير متخصص في الشريعة و إن كنت تتلمذت على بعض المشايخ و قرأت فوق 10 الآلآف كتاب


http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...22&postcount=8

ما رأيكم ؟
يغلب على ظني أنه يقصد بذلك - إن صح الرقم - الكتب ذات الأغلفة ، وليست المجلدات .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

بل هو يقصد أنه اطلع عليها وقرأ منها، لا أنه ختمها قراءة، كما صرح هو نفسه بذلك.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أعجوبة من العجائب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
قال : أبو الفداء  عماد الدين إسماعيل بن كثير بن ضو بن زرع الدمشقي الشافعي:{774:ت}:
أعجوبة من العجائبِ وحضر شاب عجمي من بلاد التبريز وخراسان يزعم أنه يحفظ البخاري ومسلماً وجامع
المسانيد والكشاف للزمخشري وغير ذلك من محاضيرها، في فنون أخر، فلما كان يوم الأربعاء سلخ شهر رجب قرأ في الجامع الأُموي بالحائط الشمالي منه، عند باب الكلاسة من أول صحيح البخاري إلى أثناء كتاب العلم منه، من حفظه وأنا أقابل عليه من نسخة بيدي، فأدى جيداً، غير أنه يصحف بعضاً من الكلمات لعجم فيه، وربما لحن أيضاً في بعضِ الأحيان، واجتمع خلق كثير من العامة والخاصة وجماعة من المحدثين، فأعجب ذلك جماعة كثيرين، وقال آخرون منهم إن سرد بقية الكتاب على هذا المنوال لعظيم جداً، فاجتمعنا في اليوم الثاني وهو مستهل شعبان في المكان المذكور، وحضر قاضي القضاة الشافعي وجماعة من الفضلاء، واجتمع العامة محدقين فقرأ على العادة غير أنه لم يطول كأول يوم، وسقط عليه بعض الأحاديث، وصحف ولحن في بعض الألفاظ، ثم جاء القاضيان الحنفي والمالكي فقرأ بحضرتهما أيضا بعض الشئ، هذا والعامة محتفون به متعجبون من أمره، ومنهم من يتقرب بتقبيل يديه، وفرح بكتابتي له بالسماع على الإجازة، وقال: أنا ما خرجت من بلادي إلا إلى القصد إليك، وأن تجيزني، وذكرك في بلادنا مشهور، ثم رجع إلى مصر ليلة الجمعة وقد كارمه القضاة والاعيان بشئ من الدراهم يقارب الألف.
(( البداية والنهاية صـ 336/ج14))

----------


## ابن تيميـة

الحمد لله .........
مشاركة للإخوة الكرام فقد أحصيت ما قرأته كاملا في السبع السنوات الأخيرة فوجدته 2117 كتابا .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الحمد لله .........
> مشاركة للإخوة الكرام فقد أحصيت ما قرأته كاملا في السبع السنوات الأخيرة فوجدته 2117 كتابا .
>  والله من وراء القصد .


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك، وأسأل الله أن ينفعك بما قرأت، وينفع بك الأمة كما انتفعت.
ولا بد أن يكون لمجلس الألوكة -حقا أدبيا- نصيب من فوائد هذه الكتب.

وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك، وأسأل الله أن ينفعك بما قرأت، وينفع بك الأمة كما انتفعت.
> ولا بد أن يكون لمجلس الألوكة -حقا أدبيا- نصيب من فوائد هذه الكتب.
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا.


وإياك أخي الحبيب , وأسأل الله أن يديم علي ستره , وأن يغفر لي ما لا تعلمون , وأن يجعلني خيرا مما تظنون .
ولقد ذكرت بكلامك لي هذا قول أبي الطيب :
أعيذها نظرات منك صادقة ...........أن تحسب الشحم في من شحمه ورم .

وقول صاحب رسالة : "ذكرى العاقل وتنبيه الغافل" :
"أمّا بعد : فإنه بلغني أن علماء ....كتبوا اسمي في دفتر العلماء , ونظموني في سلك العظماء , فاهتززت لذلك فرحاً ثم اغتممت ترحاً . فرحت من حيث ستر الله علي ، حتى نظر عباده بحسن الظن إليّ , واهتممت من كون العلماء استسمنوا ذا ورم , ونفخوا في غير ضرم....."

فمضمار الإفادة لكم وأمثالكم أُخيَ , أما ما توهمته في العبد الفقير فلعمري لقد كدمت في غير مكدم , وصاحبك لا زال يدأب في رفع الجهل عن نفسه ولما يصل بعد .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

بالنظر إلى ما قاله بعض أهل التجربة كمات ذكربعض الإخوة هنا وفقهم الله ( أكثر من ألفين ) .. إذا أضفنا إى ذلك نهمة العقاد  وعمره ( لعل اللقاء كان بعد الستين ) .. لا يستبعد ذلك .. خاصة أن أغلب القراءات وخاصة لمثقف كالعقاد ليست قراءات درس وإتقان ,الله أعلم .
ومما أعدها من المبالغات : قول الكاتب أبي عبد الرحمن بن عقيل الظاهري في كتاب ( هكذا علمني ووردذورث) ذات نقد للعقاد أنه يقال :أن العقاد فرغ من قراءة الكتب العربية وتفرغ للكتب الأجنبية !

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

> وبالنسبة لأشهر قارئ في مصر، فهو ( محمد حسنين هيكل ) ، والكتب التي قرأها لا تجاوز 4000 .
> هذا بحسب الشائع.


 
هل تقصد الدكتور محمد حسين هيكل عصري العقاد ؟!
أما الصحفي محمد حسنين هيكل فلا أظن أنه أكثر اطلاعاً أو قراءة من العقاد

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

> وما زلت على ما ذكرت وما ذكرته يعضده ولا ينقل عنه فلم يتعد المطبوع في مصر عربيا ومترجما ..كتبا ودوريات..عشرة آلاف كتاب ..فمن أين أتى العقاد بتلك الخمسين ألف..


أخي الكريم  ذكر أن العقاد كان يجيد الانجليزية ويقرأ بها .

وما ذكرته وفقك الله عن حجم المجلدة أزال إشكالاً ووضع اطلاع السلف في موقعه  .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أقصد الصحفي، وأنا لا أعني أنه أكثر أو أقل اطلاعا من العقاد، وإنما أقصد أن مثل هذه الأمور لها سقف.
ومن جرب عرف.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

هل هو الذي يخرج في قناة الجزيرة في حلقات مسلسلة؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

نعم..

----------


## أبو ولاء

المذكور عن العقاد أنه قرأ ستين ألفًا وليس هي خمسين ألفًا فلم تبخسونه حقه ؟! (ابتسامة).

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أثريتم الموضوع جدا جزاكم الله خيرا؛
والخلاف في العدّ لا يفسد للودّ قضية! : )

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

قال يحيى بن معين: (كان عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله كيِّسا مُستثبتا ثقة، وكان عالما، صحيح الحديث، وكانت كُتبه التي حَدَّث بها عشرين ألفا أو واحدا وعشرين ألفا). تاريخ بغداد 11: 402 - 403 عوّاد م.

ويراجع: القراءة السريعة، Tony Buzan

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كل عام وأنتم بخير

لا أظن أحدا يشك أن المقصود عشرين ألف حديث؛ كما تقول: (كان أمواله عشرين ألفا)

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وأنتم بخير أخي الحبيب وأستاذي الفاضل!
أحسنت! ويؤيِّده قول ابن وضَّاح (تـ: 287): (كان ابن المبارك يروي نحوا من خمسة وعشرين ألف حديث). ترتيب المدارك: 3: 39. وهذا يتآلف مع (.. حَدَّثَ بها) المهم أنني أفلحت في استدراجك (وهذه عِيْدِيَّتِي)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا شيخنا أنت تأمر فقط ، ولا تحتاج لاستدراج !
بوركت ، وبورك قلمك

----------

